# EvenTT10: Duxford - Tickets & Information!



## Nem

The TTOC evenTT10 is being held at the Duxford Imperial War Museum which is situated south of Cambridge and is easily accessable from the M11 motorway. The museum is sign posted from junction 10 on the M11 and is only 2 minutes from the motorway.

We are holding the evenTT on Sunday 18th July with public entry from 10 am. The entry time is going to be strict this year due to Duxford not allowing anyone through the security gates into our area before this time. So please be warned if you do arrive early you will need to park and wait in the museum car park until 10am.

This year we are also celebrating the 10 year anniversary of the TT Forum who we have worked with throughout most of it's life so far in one way or another. This joint evenTT shows just how far the relationship between the TTOC and the ******** has come in the last couple of years for the benefit of members of the club and/or forum alike!










Tickets

*Tickets this year are priced at £15 for TTOC members, and £17 for non-members. These prices are per person and allow you full access not only to our evenTT area but to the full Duxord museum grounds as well. Please note that children under 16 are free.*

We also need to stress the importance this year of buying your tickets in advance. Again, due to security at Duxford you will not be allowed through the security gate into the TTOC area without having your tickets to show. We will be able to sell tickets 'on the gate' but what this will actually entail is for us to have a stand in the museum car park for people to visit before going through security. We already know this is going to cause a long and difficlut queue if people just turn up on the day.

*So, if you intend on coming along please purchase your tickets in advance.*

Tickets are available from here...

TTOC AGM Evening

The hotel this year for the night of 17th July is the Holiday Inn Cambridge. This hotel is just 15 minutes drive from Duxford straight down the M11.

The hotel website is http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/hi/925/en/hotel/cbgim

When booking search the date for availability in the normal way and use code 'AZT' in the group code box. This should get you a rate shown as Audi TT Owners Club. You can also give them a ring to book.

We have reserved 16 doubles at £105 per room including breakfast and 4 singles at £100 per room including breakfast. The rate online does not show breakfast but I have checked and it is in.

Also please note that due to problems experienced in previous years at various hotels we will not be trying to organise a large group for dinner. We hope that when you check in you will find some dinner buddies and book tables.

The AGM is likely to start at 2130hrs sharp!

Concours Competition

For security reasons any person wishing to access the evenTT area before 10am needs to be pre-registered with us. Usually the people entering the concours competiton require this extra time to prepare their cars. When purchasing your tickets via the club online shop there is a drop down box to indicate if you wish to register for this part of the evenTT.

If you do wish to take part but fail to indicate this you will still be able to enter, but you will only have access from the 10am public entry time.

This year we will be holding the concours competiton, along with prizes for the furthest travelled TT, the dirtyest TT and also the car of the day - voted for by attendees on the day of the evenTT. *The concours this year will be split into two main categories which are for coupes and roadsters with winner and runner up prizes available.*

EvenTT10 Commemorative Mug

We are offering the chance to buy a exclusive item of club merchandise to celebrate this years evenTT. This commemorative mug will have the TTOC, Duxford EvenTT10 and ******** logo's printed on and will be priced at £6.

To be part of this we are taking pre-orders for this item which will be available only for collection on the day of the evenTT. We do have a threshold for orders which needs to be met, and we will only be able to produce these if the target is reached. Please select from the drop down list when purchasing your tickets if you would like to take this offer.

To purchase your tickets:

Tickets are available from here...


----------



## Charlie

I literally can't wait 

Charlie


----------



## slineTT

Any details on the trade stands?


----------



## Nem

slineTT said:


> Any details on the trade stands?


Yes, there will be some :lol:

The TT Shop have already confirmed with us along with a couple of detailing type companies. We're still in the process with 10+ other groups and will keep this updated as we can. The main thing is that w're linked with the ******** event this year, so being a bigger event than normal more than just the usual traders are interested : 8)


----------



## slineTT

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Excellent I need my dents fixed again....... [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## Nem

slineTT said:


> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Excellent I need my dents fixed again....... [smiley=smash.gif]


Excel Dents have been approached already


----------



## NaughTTy

slineTT said:


> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Excellent I need my dents fixed again....... [smiley=smash.gif]


Re this, I've been meaning to ask if Excel Dents will be joining us again this year (after missing last year). I was there the other day chatting with one of his guys but he didn't mention anything.

**Edit - and Nick answers the question while I'm typing!!! :roll:


----------



## phodge

Bought my tickets!


----------



## SteveTDCi

on the concours is there a seperate are or is eveything one spread all over the place? also whats judged and is the a seperate section for standard and modified cars? I might need to get my brushes out and get under the car


----------



## Nem

SteveTDCi said:


> on the concours is there a seperate are or is eveything one spread all over the place? also whats judged and is the a seperate section for standard and modified cars? I might need to get my brushes out and get under the car


There will be a area dedicated for people in the concours to park in, which you will be directed to on arrival. As for what's judged I think someone else might be able to answer than better than myself. Mainly due to the small number of cars entering we will not have a distinction between standard and modified cars, but simply coupe and roadster classes this year.


----------



## robokn

NIck,
I thought there was going to be a show and shine due to the very small amount of entrants to the concours i.e. Andy, Syd and Dave, this perhaps would get a greater response from people who have clean daily drives


----------



## SteveTDCi

show and shine would be good, and you can then have everyone park in a group rather than having a stand and then concours, from juding and competing in the past admitidly with a focus you get more people who join in rather than thinking they have no chance competing against a concours car.


----------



## Nem

The main problem is people taking part. Last year we had 2 people in the concours and 4 in the show and shine I think, which made neither that exciting for those taking part or judging.

We decided this year it would only be one event to have more people involved all together. We have split into coupe and roadster to give it a little more scope for prizes. But there just isn't enough people to have the show and shine alongside the concours.


----------



## robokn

Why not just bin the concours and get people who want to take part to park in a certain area ala GTi International
people can still browse around the cars and perhaps vote for their favorite car, this would perhaps draw a bigger 
crowd to the show and shine as entants and make it far more interesting. Rather than someon elooking to see if you 
have fluff in your gloove box.

Just my opinion as I much prefer dailys to trailer queens, anything that is over 3 years old with less than 20k doesn't
get driven, anything that is SORN'd over winter :roll: it's a car not an ornament

I think Nic you will get a much better response for participants with this format


----------



## dooka

I don't have a TT any more, but a VW Van, can I come in that..


----------



## phodge

Yes, but you'll have to park in Cambridge! :wink: :lol:


----------



## dooka

Thanks Phodge, and I was thinking of cleaning tips whilst I was there, will look out for your dirty car then ..


----------



## phodge

Mine will be the one washed with a brillo pad!! :lol:


----------



## country boy

robokn said:


> NIck,
> I thought there was going to be a show and shine due to the very small amount of entrants to the concours i.e. Andy, Syd and Dave, this perhaps would get a greater response from people who have clean daily drives


This sounds like a better idea,concours is too elitist,but fair enough have a concours for the 2 or 3 who want it.A show and shine sounds a lot more appealing as i'd like to think my car is mint but is nowhere near concours. This way people could vote more for their favourite car not just the outright cleanest.Also i think it would be a nicer feeling to know people had voted for your car as their fave rather than the one thats got the cleanest underneath!!!


----------



## bozzy96

So apart from the shiny cars and the Mug, whats going to thrill us for the whole day ???? :?


----------



## TT Law

bozzy96 said:


> So apart from the shiny cars and the Mug, whats going to thrill us for the whole day ???? :?


Full programme will be announced nearer the time when traders and other things become confirmed.

I can assure you that Duxford has a lot to see and do for the day and as you are a member you get in for £15 which is cheaper than Duxford admission on its own.

Steve


----------



## DAZTTC

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] I've just realised i can't come to this. 

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96

DAZTTC said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] I've just realised i can't come to this.
> 
> DAZ


Your'e having a giraffe buddy WTF is so important to keep you away ??? :x


----------



## Wallsendmag

dooka said:


> I don't have a TT any more, but a VW Van, can I come in that..


Sure just leave it outside the museum.


----------



## bozzy96

wallsendmag said:


> dooka said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a TT any more, but a VW Van, can I come in that..
> 
> 
> 
> Sure just leave it outside the museum.
Click to expand...

or next to the other rubbish skip !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC

bozzy96 said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] I've just realised i can't come to this.
> 
> DAZ
> 
> 
> 
> Your'e having a giraffe buddy WTF is so important to keep you away ??? :x
Click to expand...

You have PM bud.

DAZ


----------



## Wallsendmag

country boy said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> NIck,
> I thought there was going to be a show and shine due to the very small amount of entrants to the concours i.e. Andy, Syd and Dave, this perhaps would get a greater response from people who have clean daily drives
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds like a better idea,concours is too elitist,but fair enough have a concours for the 2 or 3 who want it.A show and shine sounds a lot more appealing as i'd like to think my car is mint but is nowhere near concours. This way people could vote more for their favourite car not just the outright cleanest.Also i think it would be a nicer feeling to know people had voted for your car as their fave rather than the one thats got the cleanest underneath!!!
Click to expand...

There is also going to be a car of the day award for people to vote for.


----------



## bozzy96

wallsendmag said:


> country boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> NIck,
> I thought there was going to be a show and shine due to the very small amount of entrants to the concours i.e. Andy, Syd and Dave, this perhaps would get a greater response from people who have clean daily drives
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds like a better idea,concours is too elitist,but fair enough have a concours for the 2 or 3 who want it.A show and shine sounds a lot more appealing as i'd like to think my car is mint but is nowhere near concours. This way people could vote more for their favourite car not just the outright cleanest.Also i think it would be a nicer feeling to know people had voted for your car as their fave rather than the one thats got the cleanest underneath!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is also going to be a car of the day award for people to vote for.
Click to expand...

and the winner is "the VW CAMPER VAN" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigsyd

country boy said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> NIck,
> I thought there was going to be a show and shine due to the very small amount of entrants to the concours i.e. Andy, Syd and Dave, this perhaps would get a greater response from people who have clean daily drives
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds like a better idea,concours is too elitist,but fair enough have a concours for the 2 or 3 who want it.A show and shine sounds a lot more appealing as i'd like to think my car is mint but is nowhere near concours. This way people could vote more for their favourite car not just the outright cleanest.Also i think it would be a nicer feeling to know people had voted for your car as their fave rather than the one thats got the cleanest underneath!!!
Click to expand...

i fully agree with you m8, i am not into concourse , i keep my car very clean, but it is not in the same league as Andy's yellow, i much prefer the show and shine as it is more appealing to most people,i will be in the show and shine this year just the same as last year, and if i can persuade the wife to drive down in her car, she will enter her car also...now the outcome of that would be fun :-| :-| :-|


----------



## stevebeechTA

Booked the day of for this, and will sort payment out on pay day  should be a good day!


----------



## SAVTT240

i fully agree with you m8, i am not into concourse , i keep my car very clean, but it is not in the same league as Andy's yellow, i much prefer the show and shine as it is more appealing to most people,i will be in the show and shine this year just the same as last year, and if i can persuade the wife to drive down in her car, she will enter her car also...now the outcome of that would be fun :-| :-| :-|[/quote]

THAT WOULD BE FUN SYD  

But for me mrs syd wins hands down :wink: even a blind man can see that :lol: :lol:

SAV..


----------



## bigsyd

SAVTT240 said:


> i fully agree with you m8, i am not into concourse , i keep my car very clean, but it is not in the same league as Andy's yellow, i much prefer the show and shine as it is more appealing to most people,i will be in the show and shine this year just the same as last year, and if i can persuade the wife to drive down in her car, she will enter her car also...now the outcome of that would be fun :-| :-| :-|


THAT WOULD BE FUN SYD  

But for me mrs syd wins hands down :wink: even a blind man can see that :lol: :lol:

SAV.. [/quote]

thanks for the support m8 :roll: :roll: :roll:  ...she is already taking the mick as 3 peeps have told her they like her car better [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:


----------



## SteveTDCi

i've started ours tonight, i've done 1 wheel in 3 hours. Actually we should stay on topic and create a S&N thread


----------



## robokn

I am entering the concors this year, already had the dust caps off and chromed and the inards polished :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie

I totally agree with the show and shine point of view, when Steve and I did the Santa Pod event in January we had categories for: Best Paint, Best Interior, Car of the Day + Best Wheels - this gives more people a chance to win something and therefore more incentive to join in.

My car is nowhere near concours, but with some attention from Rob (dooka) due shortly I may make the effort to enter a show and shine 

Charlie


----------



## robokn

Why dont you do it via a poll, then you will get the view of the masses hopefully :roll:


----------



## Nem

We'll have a rethink about the concours / show and sine then 

The problem with putting a poll on here is that 2/3rds of our members are not on the forum, so it wouldn't necessarily be fully representative.


----------



## robokn

Agreed a blanket email perhaps if there is that facility Nic


----------



## Bucks85th

I intend to win the 'Best TT with a Merlin Engine Fitted category'.

That's after I have 'borrowed' a Merlin & fitted it of course...


----------



## phodge

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Obviously having the later model I'm nicking a Griffon


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

i reckon i could qualify as looking "under 16" - ill be there :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> i reckon i could qualify as looking "under 16" - ill be there :lol:


You'll have to be accompanied by a reponsible adult so that may hinder your plan :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

wallsendmag said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i reckon i could qualify as looking "under 16" - ill be there :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to be accompanied by a reponsible adult so that may hinder your plan :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

its ok ill call on Dotti :lol:


----------



## Dotti

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i reckon i could qualify as looking "under 16" - ill be there :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to be accompanied by a reponsible adult so that may hinder your plan :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its ok ill call on Dotti :lol:
Click to expand...

Yes, that's right :lol:


----------



## robokn

The key word was Responsible


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

robokn said:


> The key word was Responsible


Live life for today is what i say....who wants to always be responsible! :lol:


----------



## Dotti

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The key word was Responsible
> 
> 
> 
> Live life for today is what i say....who wants to always be responsible! :lol:
Click to expand...

Oooops responsible does not describe me :lol:  . Come along Bella hold yr older sister's hand anyway [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## les

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> i reckon i could qualify as looking "under 16" - :lol:


Na, I'll beat you in that category :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

When you order entry tickets (for those of you not sneaking is as children) the member price applies to the member and their partner. A couple of people so far have ordered one member and one non member.


----------



## lamps

Ticket ordered,really looking forward to my first major event and a chance to meet some a lot of like minded enthusiasts!

Cant wait,Lamps


----------



## robokn

Are you not supposed to be at the world cup???


----------



## Wallsendmag

robokn said:


> Are you not supposed to be at the world cup???


The final is two weeks before the evenTT so the final game is even earlier for England


----------



## denTTed

les said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i reckon i could qualify as looking "under 16" - :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Na, I'll beat you in that category :lol:
Click to expand...

I have the body of a 16 year old and the face of a 50 year old, I keep both in a fridge in the garage.


----------



## Redscouse

Just to bump this thread, and also reiterate that if you arrive at the gate WITHOUT a ticket, you will have a very long delay as we are not manning the gates.

So if you know you are coming, buy your tickets


----------



## cows_R_us

hey guys , i not been on here long but would love to attend the event, are tickets still available ? just gonna find out how far it is but 5 mins or 5 hours still comming  :wink:


----------



## Nem

cows_R_us said:


> hey guys , i not been on here long but would love to attend the event, are tickets still available ? just gonna find out how far it is but 5 mins or 5 hours still comming  :wink:


We've enough tickets for anyone who wants to come.

Just pop along to the TTOC shop to purchase yours: http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop


----------



## cows_R_us

Nem said:


> cows_R_us said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey guys , i not been on here long but would love to attend the event, are tickets still available ? just gonna find out how far it is but 5 mins or 5 hours still comming  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> We've enough tickets for anyone who wants to come.
> 
> Just pop along to the TTOC shop to purchase yours: http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop
Click to expand...

thanks , will it be £15.00 for me and £17 for my partner ? or both £15?


----------



## Wallsendmag

cows_R_us said:



> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cows_R_us said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey guys , i not been on here long but would love to attend the event, are tickets still available ? just gonna find out how far it is but 5 mins or 5 hours still comming  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> We've enough tickets for anyone who wants to come.
> 
> Just pop along to the TTOC shop to purchase yours: http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks , will it be £15.00 for me and £17 for my partner ? or both £15?
Click to expand...

The member price is for you and a partner so £30 in all (plus a mug :wink: )


----------



## JNmercury00

will there be a bouncy castle? and an ice cream van?


----------



## Wallsendmag

JNmercury00 said:


> will there be a bouncy castle? and an ice cream van?


Bouncy Castle no but several places to buy Ice Cream :lol: :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00

wallsendmag said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> will there be a bouncy castle? and an ice cream van?
> 
> 
> 
> Bouncy Castle no but several places to buy Ice Cream :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

damn! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

will the tt shop be selling things like clear/smoked corners?


----------



## Nem

JNmercury00 said:


> will the tt shop be selling things like clear/smoked corners?


I would have thought so, they usually bring a good selection of stock with them


----------



## GingerjaseTT02

So.....iam being reallly thick here.....which area will we park in when we get there?????


----------



## Wallsendmag

We have our own area inside the museum grounds so everyone will be together.


----------



## triplefan

Just bought ours, see you guys there


----------



## TT51

Won't see me there the other half just booked a long weekend away in Dorset that weekend without checking with me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## malstt

Tickets ordered.  and a mug as well. 8)


----------



## Charlie

TT51 said:


> Won't see me there the other half just booked a long weekend away in Dorset that weekend without checking with me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Neil that is a shocking state of affairs - cancel it immediately without checking with her 

Charlie


----------



## les

Charlie said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won't see me there the other half just booked a long weekend away in Dorset that weekend without checking with me [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Neil that is a shocking state of affairs - cancel it immediately without checking with her
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Better still tell her your not going with her and you are going to Duxford instead and she can go with her bloody sister or AN other [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## TT51

les said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won't see me there the other half just booked a long weekend away in Dorset that weekend without checking with me [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Neil that is a shocking state of affairs - cancel it immediately without checking with her
> 
> Charlie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better still tell her your not going with her and you are going to Duxford instead and she can go with her bloody sister or AN other [smiley=argue.gif]
Click to expand...

I know I'm gutted I should really grow some balls and give her no option other than a holiday in Cambrigde :lol:


----------



## bigsyd

Tickets ordered 8) and a few bits...jesus its getting hard, i get somthing for the car...linda...I want one for my car also :roll: :roll: :roll: ..still..love her to bits :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Wallsendmag

bigsyd said:


> Tickets ordered 8) and a few bits...jesus its getting hard, i get somthing for the car...linda...I want one for my car also :roll: :roll: :roll: ..still..love her to bits :-* :-* :-*


Should have gone for the full set :wink: 
ps What time is that to get up on a Saturday morning


----------



## goose_moose

As I'm only 15 miles up the road in Ely thought I had better buy a ticket


----------



## les

Tickets bought this morning.


----------



## Wallsendmag

les said:


> Tickets bought this morning.


After winging that we don't sell mugs you haven't bought one  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les

wallsendmag said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tickets bought this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> After winging that we don't sell mugs you haven't bought one  :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

TTOC mugs Andrew I would by one of those  You take me for a mug anyway :lol: Whatever happened to concessions for pensioners :roll:
Just bought 2 mugs that makes 3 inc me :lol:


----------



## archer77

Hi guys& girls

Add me to the list...ordered the tickets yesterday looking forward to coming and seeing all of you. Will get the TT nicely polished for the event cant let the side down..


----------



## wallstreet

Looks like I may join this evenTT as I missed Audi's 30 year anniversary here in Geneva!

It is a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong way from my home but be interesting if there is a LARGE turnout. 

EDIT: Tickets bought, shall I start driving now....


----------



## jayTTapp

Depends how you're getting to the uk and when, but there is a planned cruise from Kent.

Jay


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Guys i'm abit confussed

i booked the hotel a while ago...

and just checked the reservation:-


> Room/Rate Information
> Rate Type: Audi TT Owners Club
> Group Details: ANYONE CAN BOOK RESERVATIONS
> Daily Parking Fee: Complimentary Parking
> Room Type: 1 DOUBLE BED EXECUTIVE NONSMOKING - 2 PERSON(S) MAX PER ROOM
> MODERN DESIGN HSIA AIR CONDITIONING PAY TV MOVIES ON DEMAND MINIBAR ENSUITE BATHRM HAIR DRYER BRANDED TOILETRIES SHOWER OVER BATH BATHROBE SLIPPERS COMPLIMENTARY TEA AND COFFEE MAKING FACILTIES DOUBLE GLAZED WINDOWS BLACK OUT CURTAINS OR SHUTTERS.SIZE 27 SQ METER IN AVERAGE.
> Smoking Preference: Non-Smoking
> Number of Nights: 1
> Number of Rooms: 1
> Person(s): 2 Adult(s), 0 Child(ren)
> Sat 17 Jul 2010 - Sun 18 Jul 2010 £100.00 (GBP)
> per night (1 room(s))
> Estimated Total Price † £100.00 (GBP)


I notice on the first page it says this room is £105... has the price gone up £5 since i booked... or am i missing something here.. it does clearly say doubble and i've got the booking reservation and reference number (to bring with me when i arrive at the hotel) just seems abit strange that it's a different price on my booking form???

any advice guys???


----------



## Wallsendmag

I know I think they have priced it incorrectly on the web


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

wallsendmag said:


> I know I think they have priced it incorrectly on the web


excellent... was thinking it was just me... well i'm in the right hotel ect... i'm sure the rest will all come out in the wash price wise... thanks for the response


----------



## Bucks85th

Ticket purchased!

I'm now one step closer to my SpiTTfire


----------



## TTitan

Ticket purchased -- I ll be in a MK 2 - V-6 TTR by then.... guess I ll need to change the signature block.

Look forward to seeing everyone.

Jim


----------



## Redscouse

TTitan said:


> Ticket purchased -- I ll be in a MK 2 - V-6 TTR by then.... guess I ll need to change the signature block.
> 
> Look forward to seeing everyone.
> 
> Jim


Oooo nice one Jim, another future MK2'er 

Paul


----------



## ttnortheast

How many people normally attend this event out of interest?


----------



## Wallsendmag

ttnortheast said:


> How many people normally attend this event out of interest?


We had roughly 130+ cars last year


----------



## CHADTT

Tickets bought two weeks along with a mug!!

Are the tickets being sent by post or do we pick them up at the gate?


----------



## TTitan

Will we be doing a few high-speed passes in formation down the runway?


----------



## Wallsendmag

CHADTT said:


> Tickets bought two weeks along with a mug!!
> 
> Are the tickets being sent by post or do we pick them up at the gate?


Tickets will be posted the first week of July and no the runway will be active although pleasure flights will be available. :wink:


----------



## TT Law

All,

Ticket sales are going well and looks like it will be a good turn out for this.

Please book in advance if you can so we have an idea of numbers for parking reasons.

Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

I got mine booked..


----------



## melaniehelena

Got my tickets, can't wait!


----------



## triplefan

melaniehelena said:


> Got my tickets, can't wait!


I think we Alpina's know who will be there first :roll:


----------



## Nilesong

Just booked my ticket!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Only one month to go , come on everyone if you are intending to go it will save you loads of time to buy your ticket in advance.


----------



## dooka

It's not a camper van, or an old shed, it's my detailing van, so surely it will be allowed in, otherwise I will borrow my mates TT-RS..


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

so when are the tickets being sent out? i think i've ordered mine (along with a washer cap and tax disk) the other stuff arrived but no tickets so i'm assuming they'll be sent soon..(with it being a month away)


----------



## Redscouse

dooka said:



> It's not a camper van, or an old shed, it's my detailing van, so surely it will be allowed in, otherwise I will borrow my mates TT-RS..


Well you can certainly come along in that, and park in the main car park.... which is very close to the stand anyway. Doubt we can have you on the stand though.


----------



## Wallsendmag

tony_rigby_uk said:


> so when are the tickets being sent out? i think i've ordered mine (along with a washer cap and tax disk) the other stuff arrived but no tickets so i'm assuming they'll be sent soon..(with it being a month away)


As soon as I get back from here :lol: :lol: Should be next week with absoluTTe 23.


----------



## Gone

TTitan said:


> Will we be doing a few high-speed passes in formation down the runway?


This is not as mad an idea as it sounds, there have been a lot of threads lately asking about what different exhaust combos sound like, words on a forum are very subjective and what the folks who are in the market for a Blueflame, Miltek of whatever else really need to see/hear is a few cars with these systems fitted doing some fly-bys... any way this could be worked into the programme?


----------



## Jae

The TT Forum has had confirmation from Audi AG of what car will be at EvenTT10.

Its a TTS Coupe. Im pretty sure it is the facelift version, we're just awaiting confirmation of the Spec and colour!

So, keep an eye out for a VERY obvious German number plate!


----------



## Nem

badyaker said:


> TTitan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will we be doing a few high-speed passes in formation down the runway?
> 
> 
> 
> This is not as mad an idea as it sounds, there have been a lot of threads lately asking about what different exhaust combos sound like, words on a forum are very subjective and what the folks who are in the market for a Blueflame, Miltek of whatever else really need to see/hear is a few cars with these systems fitted doing some fly-bys... any way this could be worked into the programme?
Click to expand...

Unfortunatly the airfield / runway part of the site it totally out of bounds. There is also a very strict 10mph speed limit of all vehicles within the security gates.

Nick


----------



## Jae

Here we go, this is the car that will be at the EvenTT10.

http://www.quattroholic.com/2010/05/aud ... ft-in.html


----------



## dooka

Redscouse said:


> dooka said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a camper van, or an old shed, it's my detailing van, so surely it will be allowed in, otherwise I will borrow my mates TT-RS..
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can certainly come along in that, and park in the main car park.... which is very close to the stand anyway. Doubt we can have you on the stand though.
Click to expand...

Niceone, so where will I park then, will be anywhere near the stand, I could always park next to it..


----------



## SimonQS

triplefan said:


> melaniehelena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my tickets, can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> I think we Alpina's know who will be there first :roll:
Click to expand...

That sounds like a challenge! :wink:

Just booked my tickets 8)


----------



## Redscouse

dooka said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dooka said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a camper van, or an old shed, it's my detailing van, so surely it will be allowed in, otherwise I will borrow my mates TT-RS..
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can certainly come along in that, and park in the main car park.... which is very close to the stand anyway. Doubt we can have you on the stand though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Niceone, so where will I park then, will be anywhere near the stand, I could always park next to it..
Click to expand...

Basically when you get there, there is a large car park at the front. Just park there, and you can see the stand through a fence about 80-100 yards infront of you 

Simon.... Nice one mate, cya there 

Paul


----------



## Wallsendmag

There won't be any cars except TTs on the stand.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

wallsendmag said:


> There won't be any cars except TTs on the stand.


why only TTS's :lol: :lol: :lol:

sorry i know it's not helpful but it did cross my mind for a split second so thought i'd share :lol: :lol:


----------



## dooka

mine is a TT in fancy dress with a funny medalion on the front.. , looking forward to it..


----------



## melaniehelena

SimonQS said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melaniehelena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my tickets, can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> I think we Alpina's know who will be there first :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like a challenge! :wink:
> 
> Just booked my tickets 8)
Click to expand...

I'm not sure it will be a fair challenge as I only live 15 minutes away from Duxford!


----------



## SimonQS

I have just worked out that I could be there in 15 mins... If I average 220mph :roll: :wink:


----------



## sTTranger

SimonQS said:


> I have just worked out that I could be there in 15 mins... If I average 220mph :roll: :wink:


does that mean you guna leave your car at home


----------



## Super Josh

I'm all booked up and ready to go now 

Josh


----------



## Wallsendmag

Only two weeks to go, so if you haven't bought your tickets yet now is the time . All the tickets will be posted out next week


----------



## NormStrm

Just ordered mine 8)


----------



## A3DFU

as have I 8)


----------



## NormStrm

A3DFU said:


> as have I 8)


So I am in excellent company :wink: :-*


----------



## A3DFU

NormStrm said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> as have I 8)
> 
> 
> 
> So I am in excellent company :wink: :-*
Click to expand...

absoluTTely  :-*


----------



## E

Does anyone know the latest date for pre-booked tickets? I wont know if I can go until about Thursday.

If tickets are pre-booked are they sent out straight away or can the memeber's name be left at the gate to do away with queing?

E


----------



## Nem

E said:


> Does anyone know the latest date for pre-booked tickets? I wont know if I can go until about Thursday.
> 
> If tickets are pre-booked are they sent out straight away or can the memeber's name be left at the gate to do away with queing?
> 
> E


I think this coming weekend will be the cut off due to time to actually post. So if you can order on Thursday / Friday it should be fine.

We can't leave tickets on the gate as we're not controlling the gate this year and it's Duxford's own security simply checking tickets for people coming onto the site.


----------



## Jae

Just had the first picture from the Production house in China of the Lanyard that EVERY ticket holder will recieve at EvenTT10 this year. Limted to first 450.


----------



## triplefan

Jae said:


> Just had the first picture from the Production house in China of the Lanyard that EVERY ticket holder will recieve at EvenTT10 this year. Limted to first 450.


Oh I do so hope I'm in the first 450 

I could really use one of those at work, will they be for sale as well?


----------



## Charlie

triplefan said:


> Jae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just had the first picture from the Production house in China of the Lanyard that EVERY ticket holder will recieve at EvenTT10 this year. Limted to first 450.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I do so hope I'm in the first 450
> 
> I could really use one of those at work, will they be for sale as well?
Click to expand...

If more than 450 people come that would be fantastic, fingers crossed that they do and that I am in the first 450 

Charlie


----------



## wallstreet

I hope the tickets come before the 13 July, here to La Suisse.

Otherwise, I will be without - boohoo!  :?


----------



## Wallsendmag

wallstreet said:


> I hope the tickets come before the 13 July, here to La Suisse.
> 
> Otherwise, I will be without - boohoo!  :?


Should be posted tomorrow or are you staying at the Gotel the night before ?


----------



## wallstreet

wallsendmag said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the tickets come before the 13 July, here to La Suisse.
> 
> Otherwise, I will be without - boohoo!  :?
> 
> 
> 
> Should be posted tomorrow or are you staying at the Gotel the night before ?
Click to expand...

Sorry I am not staying at the Hotel the night before, I am breaking up my journey, so I am not totally exhausted. The car is booked at the TT Shop for its annual health check prior and new Red paint on the calipers. So looking forward to it as I also asked to show the only Swiss car at the Event from 0800hrs lol

I missed the Geneve 30 year Anniversary of Audi event that I was also invited to, so will be there. Thanks for processing the order just recieved the confirmation by email.


----------



## wallstreet




----------



## Wallsendmag

Just about to run out to the post box now


----------



## wallstreet

wallsendmag said:


> Just about to run out to the post box now


                      
H A P P Y D A Y S ! ! ! !


----------



## st3vieuk

Just out of interest - how many tickets sold so far...?


----------



## A3DFU

wallstreet said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just about to run out to the post box now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H A P P Y D A Y S ! ! ! !
Click to expand...

Looks like someone can't wait :wink: :lol: 
Remember to search out A3DFU :-*


----------



## abz001

Looking forward to this event  remember to come say hi ya at the Prism Detailing & Dodo Juice stand 8)


----------



## SteveTDCi

finally got my bum into gear and ordered 2 tickets, i've put the old roadster down for concours too, i know its not going to win but its the taking part, i just need to find the mirrors now


----------



## Nem

SteveTDCi said:


> finally got my bum into gear and ordered 2 tickets, i've put the old roadster down for concours too, i know its not going to win but its the taking part, i just need to find the mirrors now


Good man! There's 7 in the concours now I believe so should be a good showing from you all


----------



## Nem

st3vieuk said:


> Just out of interest - how many tickets sold so far...?


We're somewhere just over 100 tickets now, with just under two weeks until the event. Also, going on previous years we sell nearly half the total amount of tickets in the last fortnight too, so it's looking really good indeed!

8)


----------



## st3vieuk

Nem said:


> st3vieuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of interest - how many tickets sold so far...?
> 
> 
> 
> We're somewhere just over 100 tickets now, with just under two weeks until the event. Also, going on previous years we sell nearly half the total amount of tickets in the last fortnight too, so it's looking really good indeed!
> 
> 8)
Click to expand...

EXCELLENT - will be sure to attend with CAMCORDER, CAMERA & ACTION cam - plus plenty of memory cards...!!

See you there


----------



## A3DFU

SteveTDCi said:


> finally got my bum into gear and ordered 2 tickets, i've put the old roadster down for concours too, i know its not going to win but its the taking part, i just need to find the mirrors now


Well done Steve [smiley=dude.gif] 
So you need to get the wash bucket out now :roll:


----------



## SteveTDCi

A3DFU said:


> SteveTDCi said:
> 
> 
> 
> finally got my bum into gear and ordered 2 tickets, i've put the old roadster down for concours too, i know its not going to win but its the taking part, i just need to find the mirrors now
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Steve [smiley=dude.gif]
> So you need to get the wash bucket out now :roll:
Click to expand...

yep, and i get to spend the weekend looking at the underside of the TT ....


----------



## Charlie

Nem said:


> st3vieuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of interest - how many tickets sold so far...?
> 
> 
> 
> We're somewhere just over 100 tickets now, with just under two weeks until the event. Also, going on previous years we sell nearly half the total amount of tickets in the last fortnight too, so it's looking really good indeed!
> 
> 8)
Click to expand...

Yeay that means I will def get a couple of the free lanyards  Just trying to find dome cheaper accomodation so we can come to the AGM the night before.

Charlie


----------



## A3DFU

puretravel said:


> This sounds good, local to me, I'm going to try and visit...


Welcome to the madhouse 

It's a good idea to pre-book your ticket this year as we are not manning the gates; Duxford is in charge of this.
See page 1 of this thread - and see you there


----------



## Hilly10

puretravel said:


> This sounds good, local to me, I'm going to try and visit...


Its not local to me but I am going. :wink: It will be nice to see some old faces


----------



## A3DFU

Hilly10 said:


> puretravel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds good, local to me, I'm going to try and visit...
> 
> 
> 
> Its not local to me but I am going. :wink: It will be nice to see some old faces
Click to expand...

Watch who you're calling old


----------



## E

Ticket ordered last night and then absoluTTe received in the post this morning.

Hopefully the ticket will get to me in time 

E


----------



## Wallsendmag

E said:


> Ticket ordered last night and then absoluTTe received in the post this morning.
> 
> Hopefully the ticket will get to me in time
> 
> E


Tomorrow I would think. :wink:


----------



## Matchu

Is there a deadline for ordering tickets ?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Matchu said:


> Is there a deadline for ordering tickets ?


To have them posted it's Sunday , to collect it's Friday 16th


----------



## Charlie

I have ordered another ticket for someone else (yesterday), got the two I ordered for Nic and I this morning thanks very much Andrew 

Just managed to book a [email protected] nice and close so will def be coming along to the AGM now 

See you all there 

Charlie


----------



## triplefan

Charlie said:


> got the two I ordered for Nic and I this morning


Andrew

Oi, why's he got his and no sign of mine :?

On the plus side I got two AbsoluTTes


----------



## steveupton

Got my tickets today and looking at the map, is that grassy area going to be big enough for all the cars?


----------



## Wallsendmag

steveupton said:


> Got my tickets today and looking at the map, is that grassy area going to be big enough for all the cars?


By all accounts yes


----------



## A3DFU

Got my copy of absoluTTe23 and the ticket today too 8)

Thanks Andrew


----------



## Hilly10

A3DFU said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puretravel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds good, local to me, I'm going to try and visit...
> 
> 
> 
> Its not local to me but I am going. :wink: It will be nice to see some old faces
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch who you're calling old
Click to expand...

Dani I would never call you old you are far to fit :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

Hilly10 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not local to me but I am going. :wink: It will be nice to see some old faces
> 
> 
> 
> Watch who you're calling old
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dani I would never call you old you are far to fit :roll:
Click to expand...

Well, there are very fit 80 year olds out there 8)


----------



## SteveTDCi

I think we might struggle to get 100 cars on that one piece of grass.


----------



## Nem

We also have the two smaller grass areas to the right of the main plot on the map as overflow 

We've been told that area is used for up to 200 cars shows so we'll be fine.

Nick


----------



## Nilesong

Got my ticket too! Many thanks. I think. :?

Is this a ticket? Am I mising something? I've got a sheet of A4 with maps and a couple of vouchers on it. :?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Nilesong said:


> Got my ticket too! Many thanks. I think. :?
> 
> Is this a ticket? Am I mising something? I've got a sheet of A4 with maps and a couple of vouchers on it. :?


Is there not a slip of paper with Duxford Imperial War Museum and a serial number on it ?


----------



## Nilesong

Ah. 

It got stuck in the envlope. Missed that.

Thank you. :roll:


----------



## Charlie

Just received the other ticket I ordered, thanks for the super quick efficient delivery 

Charlie


----------



## Wallsendmag

Charlie said:


> Just received the other ticket I ordered, thanks for the super quick efficient delivery
> 
> Charlie


Yeah my two weeks holiday [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Nilesong said:


> Ah.
> 
> It got stuck in the envlope. Missed that.
> 
> Thank you. :roll:


Never mind it's helped me update my spreadsheet :roll:


----------



## Charlie

wallsendmag said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just received the other ticket I ordered, thanks for the super quick efficient delivery
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah my two weeks holiday [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:
Click to expand...

LOL I wasn't being facetious mate, I ordered 2 for Nic and I and you said you were away so I didn't expect them that quickly and then ordered another one for countryboy as he is double old and doesn't have Paypal and it arrived this morning, only ordered it Wednesday I think 

You da man  I have of course added a TT Spares administration fee for countryboy's ticket making it a rather less reasonable £36 

Charlie


----------



## Wallsendmag

I wasn't either , honest. I don't think I would have coped if I'd been working this week .


----------



## A3DFU

wallsendmag said:


> I wasn't either , honest. I don't think I would have coped if I'd been working this week .


Not working? Shame on you! Do your exercises NOW :twisted: :roll:


----------



## MonsTTer

Dear mates, let me take this opportunity to say a big "Hello, how're you doing?" to everybody, and especially to long-term TTers, like A3DFU, whose post I'm glad to follow!

Duxford AFB is well known to me, as I've been attending to Flying Legends AirShow for a long time; maybe only a few TTForum members (i.e. those flying Her Majesty's machines) know my past and present activities in the Aviation World & in the Italian Air Force...

I won't be unfortunately be able to attend to this great EvenTT of yours, this time: nevertheless I wish you all the best success, and look forward already to watching the soon-incoming pics & reports!

As far as my MJ2000 Denim Blue MTM-chipped Coupè is concerned, I am proud to inform you that she's still in my hands, and still rocking!

120.000 km, 4 successful MOTs, with EURO4-level emissions, and still remarkably beating much more expensive sportcars on German AutoBahns, in 100-200 km/h acceleration...

Can't wait the day I'll be driving to the UK, at last!!!

P.S. I recall that SunDeep, to name one, has been driving Porsches these last years, but...who's still around, from the Old Guard? KMPowell? I'd really like to know..... :mrgreen:


----------



## ian222

Just ordered mine, hope its not too late.


----------



## Wallsendmag

ian222 said:


> Just ordered mine, hope its not too late.


No I'll be posting out the last batch early next week


----------



## A3DFU

MonsTTer said:


> P.S. I recall that SunDeep, to name one, has been driving Porsches these last years, but...who's still around, from the Old Guard? KMPowell? I'd really like to know..... :mrgreen:


Hello MonsTTer; geat to hear from you   

Sundeep, yes ,,,, those ewere the days my friend ,,,, da-da-da-da-di-di

Well, Kev = kmpowell is still there as is Jae, Dave as in TT-Shop Dave, Martin = head_ed, DIRY = Wayne, Rob = R6BTT, Paul = scoTTY, was, the doctor = DXN, Kell, jampott, R14N, TT_Law, clived, Wak, andyman and TTotal are all still here to name but a few. And even the infamous Lord V = Niko still pops in from time to time.

I keep saying that "in the olden days" there used to be a lot more action as in real action = driving. I fondly remember all the cruises we had in the south. One in particular which Wak organised: the first London night cruise. THAT was one brilliant cruise where the police was helpful to some of us to catch up with the main cruisers and also all bleeping the horns in the lighthouse tunnel   That was real action 8)

Anyway, keep popping into the forum and you'll soon notice that some of the "oldies" have changed their forum names, like Abi, who is now called Dotti.

Give us a shout when you're back at my neck of the woods and we can have a "Rememberance Cruise"


----------



## Gone

Nem said:


> We also have the two smaller grass areas to the right of the main plot on the map as overflow


Ah I see, one for the Mk2s and one for the V6s is it? Very clever!

:lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

badyaker said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> We also have the two smaller grass areas to the right of the main plot on the map as overflow
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I see, one for the Mk2s and one for the V6s is it? Very clever!
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

I'll the resist the "in the museum" parking for the older model . :wink: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

wallsendmag said:


> badyaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> We also have the two smaller grass areas to the right of the main plot on the map as overflow
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I see, one for the Mk2s and one for the V6s is it? Very clever!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll the resist the "in the museum" parking for the older model . :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

Hm, might be an idea :lol: :lol:


----------



## abz001

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=178316

Ladies and Gents,

Products that we shall be taking are attached, if you want to pre-order let me know and we can arrange a members discount


----------



## markypoo

Just had an email saying I will have to pick my tickets up on the day, surely there's enough time to post to me? Thought they were being posted out this week? If I had known this I would have just paid on the day :evil:


----------



## Nem

It said on the club shop that all tickets were being posted out in the first week of July, which we did.

I ammended the club shop yesterday to indicate that all tickets are now going to be for collection on the gate on the day. It still helps us as we can put your tickets in an envelope for fast collection so it won't affect your entry to the event, as you will still need to go through the car park to the security gate anyway and can just be handed your tickets on the way past.

Also you have saved a couple of £'s for advance ordering


----------



## markypoo

it would have been nice if i was told all that in the email, all it said was pick up tickets on the day no other information about where to pick them up


----------



## Wallsendmag

markypoo said:


> it would have been nice if i was told all that in the email, all it said was pick up tickets on ther day no other information about where to pick them up


That will be my fault ,I know Duxford fairly well and thought it would be obvious where to pick the tickets up from.


----------



## Mark Davies

I ordered mine on 2nd July and got the order confirmation e-mail on 6th July, but no tickets have arrived yet and I don't seem to have had any message telling me to collect them on the day. Could you confirm whether they have been posted or if I need to collect, please.

It's order number 4402.


----------



## A3DFU

Mark Davies said:


> I ordered mine on 2nd July and got the order confirmation e-mail on 6th July, but no tickets have arrived yet and I don't seem to have had any message telling me to collect them on the day. Could you confirm whether they have been posted or if I need to collect, please.
> 
> It's order number 4402.


Mark, was there a white envelope in with your magazine?


----------



## Mark Davies

Ah - had a hunt through the bin and found the tickets un-noticed at the bottom of the envelope the magazine came in. Just as well it hadn't been the waste paper collection this week.


----------



## A3DFU

:lol: :lol: :lol:

For as long as you got them :wink:


----------



## markypoo

So can anyone tell me where I need to pick the tickets up from and do I only need the ticket numbers or the order number?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Mark Davies said:


> Ah - had a hunt through the bin and found the tickets un-noticed at the bottom of the envelope the magazine came in. Just as well it hadn't been the waste paper collection this week.


It's ok the police around here have trouble finding things as well. :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

markypoo said:


> So can anyone tell me where I need to pick the tickets up from and do I only need the ticket numbers or the order number?


You can pick them up next to the entry gate, if you can reply to the shop confirmation with your reg that will do nicely.


----------



## Redscouse

Guys and Gals,

As part of the committee i should be there on the night of the AGM to say my bit and support the club. Unfortunately, work being what it is will not let me finish early or have the day off due to us at the moment being short staffed due to sickness and holiday. So unfortunately i cannot make the AGM as i finish late in the evening and wont get there on time. However i will do a small speech for somebody else to read out for me.

I do not fancy getting up @ around 4-5am to get to Duxford on time, to help the rest of the committee, reps, and any other kind volunteers set up the stand and flags. Therefore, after i finish work on Saturday night, i will still be travelling down to Duxford to stay in a hotel, 20 miles down the road along the A14 from Duxford so i dont have to be up so early to get there. I would of liked to get into the same hotel as the AGM but ive been told its full.

If anybody is in the same situation as me and would like to stay close to the action the night before, and keep little old me company  then drop me a PM and i shall tell you where i am staying the night.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## st3vieuk

Can I purchase tickets at the gate?


----------



## Wallsendmag

st3vieuk said:


> Can I purchase tickets at the gate?


You can do but it will be quicker to buy them now and have them waiting for you.


----------



## goose_moose

I'm coming but can't stay all day.
Maybe have to leave at 1pm.
Will it be easy for me to get out after parking in the TTOC section?


----------



## Wallsendmag

goose_moose said:


> I'm coming but can't stay all day.
> Maybe have to leave at 1pm.
> Will it be easy for me to get out after parking in the TTOC section?


Should be fine but let us know you will need to leave early when you get there.


----------



## goose_moose

Cheers mate.


----------



## A3DFU

And the weather forecast for Cambridgeshire for Sunday is:
Sunny spells and 24C Max 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale

wallsendmag said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah - had a hunt through the bin and found the tickets un-noticed at the bottom of the envelope the magazine came in. Just as well it hadn't been the waste paper collection this week.
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok the police around here have trouble finding things as well. :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT Fan

Just purchased my tickets..... better late than never
Bringing the whole family, I hope I can fit them all in. Looking forward to a great day!
Cheers
David


----------



## A3DFU

Good show [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Gone

Just saw on the news there's a big Battle of Britain 70 year commemoration at the RIAT this weekend (Fairford) - does this mean the Battle of Britain Memorial Flight won't be on show? [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Or does it mean they'll be flying in some time on sunday afternoon?


----------



## Wallsendmag

badyaker said:


> Just saw on the news there's a big Battle of Britain 70 year commemoration at the RIAT this weekend (Fairford) - does this mean the Battle of Britain Memorial Flight won't be on show? [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Or does it mean they'll be flying in some time on sunday afternoon?


BBMF isn't based at Duxford ,they are based at RAF Coningsby but it does mean that some of the Duxford based aircraft may be returning late in the day. :wink:


----------



## robokn

What time does the gates open please being a bit thick here


----------



## Wallsendmag

10:00 :roll: and knowing the way Duxford oprate not a moment before.


----------



## robokn

Ok cool as I may pop up and see mum and dad on the Saturday then


----------



## SOFTTY

sorry peps but i may be able to come but cannot get tickets from site ,is on the gate tickets on


----------



## j_magic

Are tickets on the door only now?


----------



## TTitan

Just show up -- at the worst you ll have to park with all the other COMMON cars in the outer parking lot. But you can get a Duxford ticket office ticket , walk in and participate. At the best -- some one will sort you out, once there == and you be able to park in the inner circle of trust. (Security is tight -- I am told).


----------

